
The Stock Market Will Rally in December and Then Crash – Here's Why - m4nu
http://www.thestreet.com/story/13374815/1/the-stock-market-will-rally-in-december-and-then-crash-here-s-why.html
======
ausjke
Where to park the money if you have any, zero interest does not look
attractive and real estate is not cheap either, in addition to the inflations
etc.

~~~
m4nu
For sure you can do better than zero interest rate. How about bonds, life
insurance ?

On a riskier side a passive/long term investment strategy is in IMO a good way
to go. Buy a few ETFs and forget about them.

------
stolk
Technical Analysis is nothing but hogwash. If you want to make predictions, do
fundamental analysis.

------
eveningcoffee
Okey, see you again next year.

